# Pressure profiliing on a Bezzera Unica!!



## tonerei (Aug 3, 2017)

Found this video on youtube. The guy is using a voltage regulator to allow the Unica to pressure profile. It appears to work but I can't see in the video how he has implemented it.

Has anybody tried that here with machines? Is it doable, risky, limited in profiling options? It sounds very interesting if it works correctly.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

tonerei said:


> Found this video on youtube. The guy is using a voltage regulator to allow the Unica to pressure profile. It appears to work but I can't see in the video how he has implemented it.
> 
> Has anybody tried that here with machines? Is it doable, risky, limited in profiling options? It sounds very interesting if it works correctly.


People did that with the Gaggia Classic too. The unica already has an e61 group head. So many other variables. Unless you've mastered all the rest, personally, why bother.

Also, most likely you'll shorten the lifespan of the vibe pump for sure. If pressure profiling was so easy to do, Using vibe pumps, I'm sure manufacturers of prosumer machines would've done this by now.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

It's an interesting concept.

Basically giving a run of the mill vibe pump machine profiling capability for virtually zero cost using Triac based regulation to slow down the pump.

It's not what you would call accurate, the pressure bounces around a fair bit. But he does manage to create a low pressure pre-infusion at 3 to 4 bar and then ramp up to 9 bar followed by a drop off.

Looked like a decent pour too.


----------



## tonerei (Aug 3, 2017)

lake_m said:


> It's an interesting concept.
> 
> Basically giving a run of the mill vibe pump machine profiling capability for virtually zero cost using Triac based regulation to slow down the pump.
> 
> ...


That was my view as well. I realise what you would get would not be the equivalent of a Vesuvius, wouldn't be as accurate or repeatable and wouldn't be possible to save profiles but it might help deliver even better shots from the Unica. If the only risk is impacting the life of the pump that is not an expensive risk either. Pump costs about 25 euro. Have watched a few videos on the Linea and slayer etc so again realise the Unica cannot compete with that technology and inherent stability due to the design. But one can only play with the toys Santa bestowed at Xmas. I will continue to write a wish list and post off early this year but I am losing faith in that option


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

@joey24dirt has done this mod recently on the Sage DTP with some success, in fact I was discussing this with him the other day.

It's so simple to do, why the hell not?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Intersting process but he needs more control , half the shot is a 4 bar ( actually extracting ) half at 9 bar , in my experience these profiles are not the names. Would be useful it you wanted to flat pressure but once that shot starts pouring id be looking at ramping up quicker ...perhaps it was just user error . Plus the meter isnt reading pressure at the puck is it?


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Yeah I thought he held it at 4 bar for a long time and only a very short main 9 bar sequence. And probably not repeatable in any meaningful way.


----------



## tonerei (Aug 3, 2017)

lake_m said:


> @joey24dirt has done this mod recently on the Sage DTP with some success, in fact I was discussing this with him the other day.
> 
> It's so simple to do, why the hell not?


Not simple for me! I would need ABC guide. I assume it is something like the Genecafe dimmer mod. Certainly up for trying it but would like to understand the parts I need and whether I am just breaking in to the pump supply with a dimmer switch and giving it a twirl! Great if that is the case but any electrical stuff all ways has some other guff that make my eyes glaze over sadly.

And yes re pressure gauge taking reading from the boiler not the brewhead. But I wonder if some of the prosumer pressure profile machines take it from the same area but just have software and the bits built into the machine.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

tonerei said:


> Not simple for me! I would need ABC guide. I assume it is something like the Genecafe dimmer mod. Certainly up for trying it but would like to understand the parts I need and whether I am just breaking in to the pump supply with a dimmer switch and giving it a twirl! Great if that is the case but any electrical stuff all ways has some other guff that make my eyes glaze over sadly.
> 
> And yes re pressure gauge taking reading from the boiler not the brewhead. But I wonder if some of the prosumer pressure profile machines take it from the same area but just have software and the bits built into the machine.


The pressure that you see on the Vesuvius readout is the one that is at the brew head , not the boiler


----------



## Nikko (Aug 20, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> The pressure that you see on the Vesuvius readout is the one that is at the brew head , not the boiler


i believe the Vesuvius measures pressure prior to the jet restrictor, so it is not the pressure in the brew head.


----------

